# Giant 09 STP 0 or 1?



## zagijimzoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it worth the extra to get the 0? or is it better spent on upgrading the 1 with different componets/folks/brakes then whats offered with the 0?

jimo


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

I looked seriously at the stp 1 today. I'd rather keep the extra $$ over the upgrades on th stp 0. but that's my opinion. besides I like the black a lot better. most likely going to put a deposit on a stp 1 tomorrow! 


I wish I could sell my enduro


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

It entirely depends on what components you're wanting to upgrade and also if you would be wanting to upgrade anything at all on the STP 0?

If the components you'd be upgrading are ones that the 0 already has on it, and likewise if you would be entirely happy with everything on the 0 then just go for that. Likewise if you can't find a model that's idea why not look at buying a 2nd hand frame and building it up from scratch? The STP frames go really cheap on the 2nd hand market - well they do here in Oz because they're so common.

Last year I purchased an STP 0 with view to upgrade some components on it (Pike instead of Argyle, seatpost, bars, stem to my preference). Now if I had got the STP Pro it would have already had a pike, but there would be other things I would want to change out (didn't want shimano gears, it had a 11-23 cassette and I would have wanted a bigger one, didn't think mtx wheels and sant cranks were all that better than rhynolites and diabolus etc etc). In other words I didn't see that much extra value in the Pro to pay the asking price only to spend more on top of that. But in hind sight I should have just brought the Pro, put up with a few minor bits that weren't to personal preference and in the end probably would have been better off. But in saying that I got the 0 to exactly how I liked and it didn't end up costing more then it would have to buy the Pro. In reality I probably should have just brought a frame in the first place and built it up completely custom from the ground up, but that way it's pretty easy to blow the budget!

Unless you're not completely happy with the most of the spec I would follow the common saying "buy the best bike you can afford now, it saves you money in the long run".


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Camaro_Dave said:


> I looked seriously at the stp 1 today. I'd rather keep the extra $$ over the upgrades on th stp 0. but that's my opinion. besides I like the black a lot better. most likely going to put a deposit on a stp 1 tomorrow!
> 
> I wish I could sell my enduro


Welcome to the STP club! I love mine more everyday! I have an 08 single speed version. Oh heck, here it is below!

https://bikeshop.com.ua/images/giant_2008_stp-ss.jpg

Hey anybody know how I can make that my avatar?


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

demonbydesign said:


> Welcome to the STP club! I love mine more everyday! I have an 08 single speed version. Oh heck, here it is below!
> 
> https://bikeshop.com.ua/images/giant_2008_stp-ss.jpg
> 
> Hey anybody know how I can make that my avatar?


How do u guys like ur STP i am considering buying one i am new to the whole dj scean and i am looking for a well priced bike to really get into it. i have been looking at the stp ss which i really like and the price is good and my shop will hook me up but when you compare it to others the standover height seems high does that matter im also looking at the specialized p not sure...
i mostly ride dh/fr and now when cold i do xc but i got a park close by that has a sick pumptrack and dirt jump section and yesterday iwas riding but on a fully which it kills the feel of the pumptrack cant flow that easy then my friend lend me his versus jab and i loved the way it felt and think i need a new bike...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

demonbydesign said:


> Hey anybody know how I can make that my avatar?


sure do.

View attachment 410956


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

DEST said:


> How do u guys like ur STP i am considering buying one i am new to the whole dj scean and i am looking for a well priced bike to really get into it. i have been looking at the stp ss which i really like and the price is good and my shop will hook me up but when you compare it to others the standover height seems high does that matter im also looking at the specialized p not sure...
> i mostly ride dh/fr and now when cold i do xc but i got a park close by that has a sick pumptrack and dirt jump section and yesterday iwas riding but on a fully which it kills the feel of the pumptrack cant flow that easy then my friend lend me his versus jab and i loved the way it felt and think i need a new bike...


First, I tried the Specialized P's and they felt like a ton compared to the Giant STP's. In case you need further proof of what this bike in capable hands can do check out these videos of the STP in action. OH and by the way, the guy riding in those videos is Jeff Lenosky...the fella who designed the STP in conjunction with Giant bikes. The first video has a bit of dirt jumping as well as street. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

STP is light, and has great all-around geometry.
Ideally, you'd want to buy a frame only and put your own parts on.... that can be expensive unless you buy used though.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> sure do.
> 
> View attachment 410956


I already figured it out wise guy.


----------



## jli (Oct 21, 2008)

i need a bike and i'm kind of conflicted between an Addict and an stp. They're both out of my budget new, so i was hoping to pick one up used, and as far as i know, they are both awesome bikes though it may be harder to come by an Addict. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

STPs are on ebay pretty consistently. Check the classifieds here, pinkbike, and ridemonkey. Be patient, and you can find killer deals.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

I only ride my STP, here a little story....

I went to do a downhill run today.........a few miles, no big deal.

Problom 1: Do I take the specialized big hit, or STP?

Needless to say I took the STP, gives you an Idea...Mine is pretty tricked out, a 1x8 on LX cranks and deraillur, Fox Talas 32 fork, god I love that bike


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> STP is light, and has great all-around geometry.
> Ideally, you'd want to buy a frame only and put your own parts on.... that can be expensive unless you buy used though.


I found it more expensive buying a complete because almost immediately I wanted to (and have) swapped out almost all the parts. If I were to do it again I'd build from the frame up, it will cost a little more but you'll be happier.


----------



## zagijimzoo (Nov 20, 2008)

ohyeah : )
got me stpzero in da lab! :thumbsup: 
thanks for all the helps!
demonbydesign.....rock on the vids! 
jimo


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

zagijimzoo said:


> ohyeah : )
> got me stpzero in da lab! :thumbsup:
> thanks for all the helps!
> demonbydesign.....rock on the vids!
> jimo


That's sooo cool! I'm smiling thinking how I now helped you in some small way (or large way perhaps) in giving an STP SS a shot. Now you'll know why I dig on mine so much! You'll have a blast with it I promise. That's one sweet paint job too. Is that the 09 SS model?

Oh and one of the nice benefits of the SS versions is that you won't have as many repairs to do on things like the derailleur...cause you don't have one! Not to mention that you won't have any gears to worry about shifting in and out of, you'll build leg strength, endurance, have a healthier heart and lungs, and achieve an greater overall sense of well-being! Not a bad investment.

But seriously, nice bike man, welcome to not only the Giant club...the STP club...but the SS club as well!


----------



## zagijimzoo (Nov 20, 2008)

dbyd...i ain't in theSS club yet...i'm still gear dependent! its the 09 sTp zero
when i went to the giant dealer in town to inquire about the stp1 the dude working wrench pulls out his stp0! "here... take it out for a spin!" came back with a big smiley : ) sweet!


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

zagijimzoo said:


> dbyd...i ain't in theSS club yet...i'm still gear dependent! its the 09 sTp zero
> when i went to the giant dealer in town to inquire about the stp1 the dude working wrench pulls out his stp0! "here... take it out for a spin!" came back with a big smiley : ) sweet!


Well the STP O is the top of the line and you can't go wrong there for sure. Kind of funny how when I went to try out bikes (I wasn't actually looking for a DJ style bike) and the salesguy told me to try the STP SS...and MAN I just loved riding it! I even crashed it on my test ride but still knew it was the one. I bought it right then and there. Keep us posted on which one you end up with.


----------

